# 67 GTO chassis



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's almost ready...some cool pics of my chassis being finished!!!!!!!arty:


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks brutal!!! I like.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Josh!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the word overkill comes to mind. :cheers arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I know!.....I'm a little a feared myself!:rofl: Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL shane....when i first looked at it the "mythbuster" rocket car episode came to mind, looks like it would strap right in the trunk space with only slight mods and i have no doubt that frame could handle any launch you could throw at it, almost hate to cover that up with floor pans Eric....what about a glass bottom car?

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't tempt me! We are expecting about 800HP w/ a 4L80e tranny and 3.73 gears....my engine builder told me to buy plenty of fresh underwear.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

can't wait to see it come together Eric should be sweet, a molded plexiglass floor pan....hmmmm, wonder if theres a market for it...LOL, and bulletproof too


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking....molded Lexan....should be shipping mid week. i will definately post with pics as we go!


----------



## KarLvr (Oct 28, 2010)

I think it looks fantastic, what engine are you building ?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks better than most museum pieces


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, I AM a museum piece! Karlvr, click on my GARAGE, there are some pics there. Basically an All Pontiac IAII block, 505 cu in, w/ an 871 BDS supercharger 8psi of boost.........Thanks for the kind words fellas!:cheers Eric


----------

